# Is the MAC 134 a winner?



## Divinity (Jan 10, 2008)

Alright gals, I fell in love with this 134 brush today at the store, but didn't get it because I don't know if I NEED it.  I have the 129 to apply my blush and I have the big brush from the Stylistics collection for face powder.  I just love this big fluffy brush!  Maybe I could get the 134 and chuck the 129 because this has more uses?  Please help!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 10, 2008)

oh gosh yes! it is worth EVERY penny! my hg brush use to be the 136 until the 134 came along.. it is FAB! it's the 136 but bigger, denser and fluffier... soft and applies product like a dream! i personally use mine just for face powder - _i_ think it's too big for blush..


----------



## priss (Jan 10, 2008)

get the 134 and keep the stylistics 129.  you can still apply blush to the cheek, highlight/beauty/MSF to the entire area under both eyes with the 129-  and you highlight the upper cheekbone going into your temple with the 129.

the 134 is too big for all of those jobs.  it is great for blot/pressed, transulent powders.  its also great for a light application of studio fix.  sometimes i use select or studio fix fluid foundations AND i still go back and set those with studio fix powder and the 134 is great for not applying too much.  

the other plus is that on most people it fits in the space between your temple and brow without dragging thru the eye highlight area or your hairline, like a 150 can do.

hope this helps


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 10, 2008)

i love the 134, its such a great brush. is amazibng to use to set ur foundation with powder


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 10, 2008)

I think the one brush that is "needed" is the 129. If funds are not an issue you should buy the brushes you like. I like to have all of them (136,134,150, etc).I have collected my brushes over the years. If you like the 134, then buy it. It is indeed a great brush, but I wouldn't say it's essential. I started out in 1994 with two 129's and I still use those to this day.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the great recommendations!  I think I'll go back and grab the brush, but keep my 129
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A girl can never have to many!


----------

